# Environmental/Geotechnical Jobs - Alberta



## kevinm1230 (Jan 22, 2009)

Possibly looking to relocate to Calgary area later this year from the UK so I'm looking for work in the Geo-environmental/environmental/geotechnical fields (8 years + exp). I have noticed there seems to be a decent degree of demand for this type of work, but i need some pointers on good job agencies who can assist in this type of work and location. Appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------

